# awesome hybrid!!



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

hey guys, i found a really fast hybrid cube that doesnt pop, cuts corners, and reduced my time by 4secs

my tale is long and boring, but if you dont read it, i wont tell you whats in my cube. yes i am a bastard. (well you can just scroll down but thats mean)

a little about my cubes, i have most of the 3x3s c4y sells, (all but type b), and im always swapping pieces around trying to find a good combo. some were better than average, while some barely turned. but about 3 days ago, at what i think was 6 or 7pm, a legendary cube was born. it was faster than a type e, smoother than a type a, and had the anti popping awesomeness of a type d.

with it, i immediately got 2 great times (13.71 and 11.48) where i normally average 14-16. the secret, this "holy cube", a 4 cube hybrid that was awesome.

so here it is, my secret formula for the best speedcube ever!

you need an old type a, a type d, c4y cube, and a jsk clone ("3x3x3 speedcube")

now... unscrew the centers of the jsk, and put them, along with their screws, on an old type a core.

next, get the c4y edges (the ones with the caps), and type d corners.

put them all together, and you have awesomeness!!

thanks for reading,
Salt







the solve is second take, coz the first one sucked


----------



## shoot1510 (May 19, 2009)

Have you ever seen a hybird magic before? I made one. (picture will be coming)


----------



## Vulosity (May 19, 2009)

[email protected], can you make a video on it?


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

yeah, i will a little later, probably be on by tomorrow


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 19, 2009)

Me and my friend messed around with hybrids between 2 old type A's, rubiks DIY and 2 c4y DIYs. The best combo that we found out of all these were:

C4Y core (red)
C4Y centers & center caps (white)
Old type A edges/corners (white) [1 year old]

Zarge. This cube is god.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 19, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Me and my friend messed around with hybrids between 2 old type A's, rubiks DIY and 2 c4y DIYs. The best combo that we found out of all these were:
> 
> C4Y core (red)
> C4Y centers & center caps (white)
> ...



Just tried it.......its good


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 19, 2009)

I want people to stop with all this hybrid ****...


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

why?.. hybrid cubes are good


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I want people to stop with all this hybrid ****...



I agree. Shouldn't we spend more time cubing?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> I want people to stop with all this hybrid ****...



Agreed. Show me a hybrid that can cut a 46 degree corner without popping or locking and I'll shut up.


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I want people to stop with all this hybrid ****...
> ...



yeah, it helps with practicing though



JTW2007 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I want people to stop with all this hybrid ****...
> ...



prepare to shut up! (j/k)
the one i mentioned on this thread cant cut 46 degree, but its great at corner cutting (like maybe 35 or something.) im making a vid of it in afew hours, ill show corner cutting


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> legendary cube





[email protected]! said:


> "holy cube"


Someone's pretty full of himself.



[email protected]! said:


> secret formula for the *best speedcube ever*!


How many best cube ever do we have now?


----------



## amostay2004 (May 19, 2009)

I agree that practice is the key, but attempts to find the cube that feels the best to you are also not necessary meaningless. 
Harris Chan can get good times on just about any cube but he still constantly tries out new hybrids and cubes


----------



## pjk (May 19, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I want people to stop with all this hybrid ****...
> ...


Haha

I remember when I got my first DIY. It was the most amazing thing ever to me because in comparison to my storebought, it was so much better, Heck, I still use that one to this day. I really don't think it is necessary to have a massively modified 3x3, especially if you aren't sub-15 at a high end where it may make a slight difference on your times. Going sub-20 with a "crappy" cube is very easily possible.


----------



## Swoncen (May 19, 2009)

My formula:

Type C Core
Type C Screws
Type C Centers
Type C Edges
Type C Corners

Give it a shot! It's awesome!


----------



## Poke (May 19, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> My formula:
> 
> Type C Core
> Type C Screws
> ...


 
That's what I use!

My personal thoughts on hybrid-ing are that they add another variable to cubing, and it is almost like a christmas present not knowing the feel of the cube you are going to get. I enjoy messing with my cube as much as I enjoy cubing.


----------



## DcF1337 (May 19, 2009)

pjk said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Agreed! Hybrid-lovers can go and make as many recipes as they want. I love cubes as they are. If that's how the manufacturer made it, that's how it's meant to be used. I personally find it a waste of time in experimenting with new hybrids every time. It's like constantly changing the parts of a car to try how it feels each time. In the end, I'd rather settle for the default.


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > legendary cube
> ...



6



Swoncen said:


> My formula:
> 
> Type C Core
> Type C Screws
> ...



yeah, thats pretty good too lol


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2009)

My favorite is

V-Cube 7 core
Chinaminx screws
Void Cube centers
Old Rubik's 4x4 edges
Pyraminx Crystal corners

Give it a try! You'll be pleasantly surprised, I assure you


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> My favorite is
> 
> V-Cube 7 core
> Chinaminx screws
> ...



i dunno what the hell youre making, but its not a cube


----------



## DcF1337 (May 19, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is
> ...



It's a joke. He's sarcastic/joking. Can't you tell?


----------



## [email protected]! (May 19, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



i know


----------



## DcF1337 (May 19, 2009)

My bad. Turns out I'm the clueless one.


----------



## Musje (May 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Void Cube centers



Wait what? ^^


----------



## qqwref (May 19, 2009)

The center caps from a void cube. It's a bit tough to get them out though, you have to pop the edges off first.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2009)

Poke said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > My formula:
> ...



Are type Cs getting more popular!?


----------



## Swoncen (May 19, 2009)

Mine is 1 year old now and I cube since 1.5 years now. I use it ever since I got it.. It's the best cube for me..


EDIT: I wish I had a black one...


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]! said:
> ...



hahahahhahahahahahahahaha!!1 XD 

That was hillarious.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 19, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Agreed! Hybrid-lovers can go and make as many recipes as they want. I love cubes as they are. *If that's how the manufacturer made it, that's how it's meant to be used.* I personally find it a waste of time in experimenting with new hybrids every time. It's like constantly changing the parts of a car to try how it feels each time. In the end, I'd rather settle for the default.



Hmm, wait a second. Erno didn't make the cube with adjustable screws, did he?


----------



## Gparker (May 19, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed! Hybrid-lovers can go and make as many recipes as they want. I love cubes as they are. *If that's how the manufacturer made it, that's how it's meant to be used.* I personally find it a waste of time in experimenting with new hybrids every time. It's like constantly changing the parts of a car to try how it feels each time. In the end, I'd rather settle for the default.
> ...



So now i guess DIYs are storebought knockoffs. They are the best knockoffs ever!


----------



## JTW2007 (May 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> They are the best knockoffs ever!



Indeed.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 19, 2009)

Gparker said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > DcF1337 said:
> ...



Lol, agreed. 

I just felt like pointing it out.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2009)

Storeboughts are amazing.


----------



## jcuber (May 19, 2009)

Have you tried DIY's?


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 19, 2009)

yeah. i have a few type As. I love my storebought though. It's almost as good.


----------



## jcuber (May 19, 2009)

Type a's? You have never experienced DIY's until you get quite a few (3-4 diffeerent kinds). IMO, type a's are meh.


----------



## Vulosity (May 19, 2009)

My store cube > all 3 of my type As, Type D, and painted Diansheng (type E).

I just ordered an Edison. Let's see how it turns out...


----------



## Cride5 (May 19, 2009)

I really like my Edison, deffo prefer it to the puzzleproz type A. My only gripe with it was that it could be a little locky under normal tension. I stretched the springs a little and its now perfect! Cuts corners like a DIY


----------



## [email protected]! (May 20, 2009)

i made a vid of it, its uploading now.


----------



## [email protected]! (May 20, 2009)

heres the vid of it.


----------



## Stefan (May 20, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> i made a vid of it, its uploading now.



Yep. Looks like any other good cube.

And why the big description in the first post here when you *are* able to fully describe it as shortly as in the video?


----------



## Swoncen (May 20, 2009)

My Type C can cut corners much better. It's not as smooth as yours but I'm not really impressed.

like this:






I guess it's about 41°-43°


----------



## [email protected]! (May 20, 2009)

nice drawing ^

and yeah, it kinda sucks at corner cutting, but its really fast/smooth to make up for it.


----------



## Swoncen (May 20, 2009)

yeah.. done with MS Paint.. rofl


----------



## pentrixter (May 23, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I want people to stop with all this hybrid ****...
> ...


Yea that's the ultimate goal, but some people just enjoy cube modding. Is that so bad?



JTW2007 said:


> Agreed. Show me a hybrid that can cut a 46 degree corner without popping or locking and I'll shut up.



The type F I own cuts 44 degrees to the left or 46 degrees to the right. Or the other way around. Depends how you're looking at it.


----------

